# Bow tuning tools



## BowhunterRose (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys i am an amateur at bow tuning but i am very mechanically inclined, im a diesel technician. I was wondering what the proper tools would be for me to start tuning my bow at home. COULD SOMEBODY PLEASE GIVE ME A LIST OF TOOLS?


----------



## george2524 (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is a site that will help quite a bit http://www.bowtuningtips.com/. They also sell most of the items you will need.
To me the basic items to start with are a bow vise, string level, arrow level, a small line level or torpedo level and an arrow centering tool. I made my own bow vise and arrow centering tool. I have an old bear whitetail II bow and upgraded the sights and arrow rest at the same time. First arrow with the new upgrades was a bulls eye. You should check out the DIY section also. 

Good Luck!


----------



## BowhunterRose (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks you george for the site


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Save for later


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

A bow press and a drawing jig or board.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

nuts&bolts tuning pdf is a sticky in general section


----------

